# Murder mystery Visual novels



## tainted (Feb 12, 2020)

I've been playing Password recently: passwordvn.itch.io: Password by Grizz 

I'm super into murder mystery visual novels in particular, I'm keen to find others like this and was wondering if anyone had any good recommendations? Itch.io has very few and basically none in the murder mystery genre.


----------



## oappo (Feb 16, 2020)

I've heard danganronpa is one, but haven't actually played it so idk. A guy on reddit says the Phoenix Wright series is good too. 

If you're up for searching yourself, I recommend checking out Visual Novel Database, should have a larger amount of titles to look for and probably a better system for searching.


----------

